# Amore coppia matrimonio famiglia



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Qual è l'idea di matrimonio che abbiamo? Coincide con l'idea di famiglia? Ovvero coppia-matrimonio-famiglia coincidono nelle nostre aspirazioni?


----------



## eagle (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è l'idea di matrimonio che abbiamo? Coincide con l'idea di famiglia? Ovvero coppia-matrimonio-famiglia coincidono nelle nostre aspirazioni?


Bella domanda, oggi più che mai attuale. Posso rispondere per me, per il mio sentire prima che per la mia educazione religiosa e culturale.
Sì, per me coppia, matrimonio e famiglia rimangono cose inscindibili e coincidono nelle mie aspirazioni, nonostante tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Bella domanda, oggi più che mai attuale. Posso rispondere per me, per il mio sentire prima che per la mia educazione religiosa e culturale.
> Sì, per me coppia, matrimonio e famiglia rimangono cose inscindibili e coincidono nelle mie aspirazioni, nonostante tutto.


Sai che penso per la maggioranza, ma come aspetti separati. Tipo stanze: la cucina alla famiglia, il soggiorno il matrimonio, la camera da letto la coppia. E se ogni cosa è separata quando si è in cucina non c'è coppia...
Mi sono spiegata?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è l'idea di matrimonio che abbiamo? Coincide con l'idea di famiglia? Ovvero coppia-matrimonio-famiglia coincidono nelle nostre aspirazioni?


No famiglia e coppia sono per me cose diverse. La nostra coppia ha formato una famiglia ma mi piace/piaceva pensare a noi come a una coppia.
Esempi stupidi: non tollero quelli che si chiamano mamma e papà, non capisco il festeggiare l'anniversario con i figli, desidero avere momenti nostri senza figli. 
quibdi ho sempre sognato una coppia un matrimonio che formassero una famiglia ma non voglio essere solo una famiglia. O meglio non è la mia aspirazione


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Bella domanda, oggi più che mai attuale. Posso rispondere per me, per il mio sentire prima che per la mia educazione religiosa e culturale.
> Sì, per me coppia, matrimonio e famiglia rimangono cose inscindibili e coincidono nelle mie aspirazioni, nonostante tutto.


Ciao


----------



## eagle (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao


Tu per me sei sempre l'unica. Ti sono debitore...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Tu per me sei sempre l'unica. Ti sono debitore...


Tutti siamo unici .... Non hai nessun tipo di debito con me  sai che ti apprezzo molto :amici:


----------



## Divì (2 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No famiglia e coppia sono per me cose diverse. La nostra coppia ha formato una famiglia ma mi piace/piaceva pensare a noi come a una coppia.
> Esempi stupidi: non tollero quelli che si chiamano mamma e papà, non capisco il festeggiare l'anniversario con i figli, desidero avere momenti nostri senza figli.
> quibdi ho sempre sognato una coppia un matrimonio che formassero una famiglia ma non voglio essere solo una famiglia. O meglio non è la mia aspirazione


La penso come te. E aggiungo che senza coppia non c'è matrimonio. Forse famiglia ....


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Ottobre 2016)

*Pensieri spettinati*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è l'idea di matrimonio che abbiamo? Coincide con l'idea di famiglia? Ovvero coppia-matrimonio-famiglia coincidono nelle nostre aspirazioni?



La mia idea di famiglia è un nucleo composto da persone che si amano e si rispettano. Che si tutelano e aiutano a vicenda, che stanno bene insieme ma che si riconoscono anche le reciproche individualità.

La sto prendendo alla larga senza sapere dove andare a parare 

In realtà non ho capito la domanda.


L'idea di matrimonio che mi sono fatta nel tempo assomiglia ad una specie di trappola, perciò le mie aspirazioni col secondo (matrimonio) sono improntate su uno scegliersi continuo, sulla non scontatezza dello stare insieme, sul rinnovarsi e curarsi come coppia affinchè (anche) tutto il resto della famiglia ne tragga beneficio; ça va sans dire che le aspirazioni di gioventù si sono spiaccicate contro la dura parete della realtà, almeno quella che è toccata a me, in un nanosecondo, dunque fatte fuori tutte le fantasie e calata la saracinesca del sogno, si fanno i conti con l'umanità delle persone e si rendono le aspirazioni meno simili ai sogni. 


Ci può essere famiglia anche senza matrimonio, o si può essere una famiglia senza appartenere ad una coppia (genitore-figlio). Anche.


----------



## Principessa (3 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No famiglia e coppia sono per me cose diverse. La nostra coppia ha formato una famiglia ma mi piace/piaceva pensare a noi come a una coppia.
> Esempi stupidi: non tollero quelli che si chiamano mamma e papà, non capisco il festeggiare l'anniversario con i figli, desidero avere momenti nostri senza figli.
> quibdi ho sempre sognato una coppia un matrimonio che formassero una famiglia ma non voglio essere solo una famiglia. O meglio non è la mia aspirazione


Quoto. Anche se ammetto che essendo mia figlia piccola e io molto appiccicosa, per entrambi gli anniversari l'ho portata con noi. Quest'anno eravamo in Toscana. Mia mamma mi rimprovera sempre che non gliela lascio mai la notte e se la sarebbe tenuta ma per me è ancora presto, non sono pronta.


----------



## ologramma (3 Ottobre 2016)

*da pensante attempato*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è l'idea di matrimonio che abbiamo? Coincide con l'idea di famiglia? Ovvero coppia-matrimonio-famiglia coincidono nelle nostre aspirazioni?


si l'ho sempre pensato  che il matrimonio è la giusta conclusione della idea famiglia,ora un po meno dato che sono cambiati i temp,i si preferisce più convivere quindi la parola sposarsi non viene mai detta forse è l'aspirazione che prima o poi avvenga ma con i ragazzi di oggi non credo che sia la loro priorità, comunque è sempre un progetto di vita che può assomigliare all'idea famiglia ed avere le stesse tematiche del nostro passato.
Conclusione sti ragazzi l'impegno non lo vogliono prendere dicono che se non si va d'accordo ci si lascia velocemente , non si hanno problemi ma dimenticano sempre che quando arrivano i figli ci sono sempre le stesse problematiche.


----------



## JON (3 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è l'idea di matrimonio che abbiamo? Coincide con l'idea di famiglia? *Ovvero coppia-matrimonio-famiglia coincidono nelle nostre aspirazioni*?


Per me è si, l'accendiamo. Francamente posso dire che la triade rappresenta la mia massima aspirazione. Anche se a parlare di aspirazione personale direi che non è corretto, perché si tratta di un pensiero proiettato al di fuori di me.


----------



## passante (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> *La mia idea di famiglia è un nucleo composto da persone che si amano e si rispettano*. Che si tutelano e aiutano a vicenda, che stanno bene insieme ma che si riconoscono anche le reciproche individualità.
> 
> La sto prendendo alla larga senza sapere dove andare a parare
> 
> ...


io la penso come il nerettato. 
compreso il fatto che non ho capito la domanda...


----------



## Piperita (8 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> L'idea di matrimonio che mi sono fatta nel tempo assomiglia ad una specie di trappola, perciò le mie aspirazioni col secondo (matrimonio) sono improntate su uno scegliersi continuo, sulla non scontatezza dello stare insieme, sul rinnovarsi e curarsi come coppia affinchè (anche) tutto il resto della famiglia ne tragga beneficio; ça va sans dire che le aspirazioni di gioventù si sono spiaccicate contro la dura parete della realtà, almeno quella che è toccata a me, in un nanosecondo, dunque fatte fuori tutte le fantasie e calata la saracinesca del sogno, si fanno i conti con l'umanità delle persone e si rendono le aspirazioni meno simili ai sogni.
> 
> 
> Ci può essere famiglia anche senza matrimonio, o si può essere una famiglia senza appartenere ad una coppia (genitore-figlio). Anche.


La penso come te, infatti posso affermare che oggi non mi sposerei. Non voglio rinnegare tutto ciò che di buono ho fatto ma ho la consapevolezza che nel tempo si cambia e che le scelte fatte ad una certa età non coincidono con quelle che farei adesso che sono matura.


----------

